# brake lights stuck on!



## mr anderson (Jan 4, 2009)

On my way home I noticed that my cruise control was not working. when I pulled my car (2001 jetta 1.8t) in garage and turned it off. the brake lights stayed on. I dont know what is going on. any ideas?


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: brake lights stuck on! (mr anderson)*

there was a recall for the brake ligt switch.i dunno if this would be the case though


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: brake lights stuck on! (Maxxymus)*

yes, it could be just the switch being jammed "ON". the switch is under the dash and gets opened when you step on the brake pedal. if it sticks in the closed position the brake lights will stay on. apparently that's the same circuit that tells the cruise control to deactivate when you step on the brake pedal.


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: brake lights stuck on! (pilotlars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pilotlars* »_yes, it could be just the switch being jammed "ON". the switch is under the dash and gets opened when you step on the brake pedal. if it sticks in the closed position the brake lights will stay on. apparently that's the same circuit that tells the cruise control to deactivate when you step on the brake pedal.

and if it's that,and your car hasn't been serviced yet for that,the dealership should fix it for free.


----------



## mr anderson (Jan 4, 2009)

will check all of those. thanks guys


----------



## sonic04 (May 20, 2009)

Same happened to me. is your brake light switch(just above the brake pedal). reach under and take it out, then take it to autozone or any autoparts store and buy a new one (i think it costs about $15) and replace it.
P.S. you might have to turn it to set it to work, at first mine wasn't working and then i realized you have to turn it to get it to work. if you are confused about what im talking about ask a mechanic from a local shop, they should know what to do.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (sonic04)*

Why wouldn't you go to the dealership and get it for free?
And even if you have to pay for it, List price on the recall switch (part number 1C0-945-511-A-NAR) is only $3.75...


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*

recall part, guaranteed 
take it to the dealer and they will set you up in 5 min... Ive done it twice, trust me


----------



## sonic04 (May 20, 2009)

you can get the part for free even though its a '01?
excuse my ignorance, im new to the forum


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (sonic04)*

If it's under recall, yeah.
Have you ever had to pay for a recalled part?


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (sonic04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sonic04* »_you can get the part for free even though its a '01?
excuse my ignorance, im new to the forum









there are some recalls for that yeear/model.just go to the dealership(are u the first owner?)and if there wasn't anything replaced by them under recalls they should do it.they will check you VIN number and tell you.IT doesn't matter the year as long as the recall hasn't been "honored".


----------



## sonic04 (May 20, 2009)

im third owner. so recall means the model part had defects. correct?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (sonic04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sonic04* »_im third owner. so recall means the model part had defects. correct?

this is a hazardous fail on VW's end, they will replace it for free, just take it to the damn dealer already


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_
this is a hazardous fail on VW's end, they will replace it for free, just take it to the damn dealer already









yeap,too much talking.this thread seems to look like a talk show ...over a brake light switch


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (Maxxymus)*

a free brake light switch at that
5 min fix....


----------

